

Show HN - My Weekend Project: Twitter Secret Santa - biggitybones
http://thegreattwittersecretsanta.com/

======
ben1040
From the terms:

 _IF YOU CHOOSE TO PARTICIPATE IN THE GIFT EXCHANGE AND YOU DO NOT SEND A
GIFT, YOUR TWITTER.COM USERNAME WILL BE POSTED PUBLICLY._

I didn't go any further, but didn't see this anywhere else but in the terms
page. Are you going to run a list of users who do not follow through?

~~~
biggitybones
Probably far too strong choice of language. It's not something I plan on doing
and I'm going to edit the terms to reflect.

Sort of a line to encourage social responsibility :)

